# After buying a PID thermo, I have controller problems



## migraine (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a MES30 anaog and bought a PID to contol the power input to the smoker(ie: not relying on the dial to keep temp)

What I am having a problem with is programing the thermo contoller. does anyone have a better understanding on how to program them.

I used a lamp to test the power output(instead of the smoker element) and when the the ambient temp is below the required temp,  the light goes on.  But, when the temp is within about 10* the light begins to flash on and off about every second.  I realize that means the the unit is causing the realy to cycle on and off, which will burn up the relay and/or heating element prematurely.

The unit is labeled MYPIN, model TA4

Of couse , it is made in China and the instructions stink and they have no technical help from the seller or manufacturer.(I know...  I should'a bought American)

Anyone know enough to help?  I have 8 trout and two boneless pork butts to do in the next day or so.

Thank you in advance,

Brian


----------



## garyt (Oct 4, 2012)

What is the make and model of the PID, are you using a solid state relay, if you are it wont burn up, There are no contacts or coil in it. For true pid control you need to control the voltage going to your burner, but your way will work to a point pretty well I think


----------

